# T3 Is it any good for Losing weight quickly....



## Irisheyes

Just wondering can anyone tell me if T3 is good for losing weight. I have been using Clembutrol for the last week with plenty of excersise and low fat diet, but to no great success!!!! So I wondering if T3 was any good or could anyone recommend anything else?????

Irish lady


----------



## NikiE

Hi there, not to sure about T3's to be honest!! How many clens are you taking a the moment??


----------



## robdog

I realy wouldnt bother with T3 just for loosing a few pounds. It would work but there other things to consider ie side effects and long term thyroid damage.

Firstly post up your diet and excersise regime and we can go from there. If the clena arent doing alot imo its down to diet.


----------



## big pete

maybe lower the carbs and re-introduce the fats. how many cals do you eat per day?


----------



## Lauren

Gear is not a magic pill - if only it was................. 

Have you tried using a good ECA stack???

As RobDog says post up your diet etc and we can work on it from there!

P.S it all takes time unfortunately, nothing is a quick progress in this sport.

But the longer it takes, more gains you will keep!


----------



## NikiE

One of my mates takes stacks, has been on them for about 2 years, what are they and what do they do??


----------



## Lauren

NikiE said:


> One of my mates takes stacks, has been on them for about 2 years, what are they and what do they do??


An ECA stack is a combination of Ephadrine, Aspirin and Caffeine. Personally I really rate them. I dropped a fair bit of fat on them. You do need a break from them tho I would say every 4-6 weeks as your body can get use to them and then you will see no results.

However Ephadrine is now banned and very hard to get hold, so most ECA stacks are black market ones!


----------



## big pete

E=ephedrine

C=caffeine

A=asprin

fat burner, good one at that


----------



## NikiE

Cheers guys thanks for info. Think my mate takes thm all the time, will have to make sure she is taking breaks!!! shes a nutter!!


----------



## Irisheyes

I keep to about 1,000 calories, no wheat. I workout for an hour four times a week, and do boxing and weights about 3 times a week, and one baby who keeps me on my toes. I have been doing this for 3 weeks I know its only short time, but I guess I was looking for a quick fix.


----------



## chris jenkins

do you have any pics then irish eyes?


----------



## Irisheyes

I've been trying to put my picture on but not having much luck with it!!!! for some reason, will try later, its only fare that u get to clap eyes on this bod even if its just a photo of me, keep u dreaming!


----------



## NikiE

Thats right Irish Eyes!! LOL, Hence the reason the photo of me is all covered up they get to guess whats underneath.....


----------



## Lauren

Damn thats where I went wrong..................... I didn't leave too much FOR the imagination - oooooppppps wrong way round. :boohoo:


----------



## Stu

Lauren said:


> An ECA stack is a combination of Ephadrine, Aspirin and Caffeine. Personally I really rate them. I dropped a fair bit of fat on them. You do need a break from them tho I would say every 4-6 weeks as your body can get use to them and then you will see no results.
> 
> However Ephadrine is now banned and very hard to get hold, so most ECA stacks are black market ones!


Ephedrines not banned is it?


----------



## ChefX

T3 is a no no unless you really know what your doing.

If you are eating 1000 calories a day and not loosing weight/fat you are eating wrong. no one can eat that little and not loose as its almost a fast.

As far as fat burners they aid in making sure its fat thats lost but they still don't work unless the diet is spot on.

Lets review your diet 100% first.


----------



## John

from the chef!


----------



## hackskii

Im taking T-3 at the moment and it is day 3. I actually like it.


----------



## Truewarrior1

ephedrine can't be sold alone it has to be sold with guasifen? or something of similar spelling  in the USA anyway. it's pretty available in the uk.


----------



## Danny boy1436114499

im trying to get some ephadrine at the moment for a 2 week clen 2 week eca stack, to no joy clen ive got hold of easy enough but having problems with the ephedrine


----------



## Lauren

Truewarrior1 said:


> ephedrine can't be sold alone it has to be sold with guasifen? or something of similar spelling  in the USA anyway. it's pretty available in the uk.


Its easily available on the black market but unfortunately supplement companies are no longer allowed to sell over the counter Ephadrine as it has been banned. Shame as the few people who went silly and overdoes on it has got it banned for everyone now!


----------



## Stu

there are still online uk supp companies selling it if you know where to look


----------



## Danny boy1436114499

you got any company names or sites or out chief


----------



## Stu

http://astronutrition.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2


----------



## Danny boy1436114499

stu21Ldn said:


> http://astronutrition.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2


cheers squire i think it is illegal like ill have to get some ordered dodgy eh


----------



## Stu

Danny boy said:


> cheers squire i think it is illegal like ill have to get some ordered dodgy eh


welcome to bodybuilding lol


----------



## Danny boy1436114499

bin training for a while now mate just recently subscribed to this forum but thanks lol


----------



## Irisheyes

Well the bikini will just have to wait till it gets warmer, mmmmmmmthen again I live in Ireland so me thinks it will be ear muffs all year round, who knows if I loose some weight then the clothes will come off and etc etc

ME.bmp


----------



## hackskii

You look like you are from California.

You favor alot of the girls out here.


----------



## Jock

I have used T3, worked very well for me, but my diet was very strict....


----------



## Biker

ChefX said:


> T3 is a no no unless you really know what your doing.
> 
> If you are eating 1000 calories a day and not loosing weight/fat you are eating wrong. no one can eat that little and not loose as its almost a fast.
> 
> As far as fat burners they aid in making sure its fat thats lost but they still don't work unless the diet is spot on.
> 
> Lets review your diet 100% first.


agree 100% with Chefx.

and looking at your photo you don't need T3!

What is your daily diet? 1000cals is very low!


----------



## John

you really dont look ike you need T3 , in fact i think you look rather good.


----------



## Jock

Agree with Above ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Irisheyes

Thanks guys for advice, but that picture was last summer and I have put on around a stone. I just seem to be at a stand still. Guess I need to increase my protein. I have been on Clenbutrol for the last 3 weeks but not finding much success, does anyone know if you have to be taking clens for a good while for it to work?????


----------



## Jock

You're not having any success with clen for a good reason, your diet isn't good enough..


----------



## Biker

clen really should only be used 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, but as Jock said the diet is key, things like clen just help if your diet is right, note down everything you eat in one day, as exact as you can be and post it here.... although perhaps not today lol today you might be drinking a few things you shouldn't


----------



## InSaNiTy

T3, I'm going on a course of that, after weighing the pros and cons, it sounds better than ECA, as thats addictive! Really, theres no need for this stuff unless you want sub 10% bodyfat, a proper diet will be fine.


----------



## ChefX

actually for most getting to 6% is able without t3

Lately I have had the largest number of lients and friends show bad thyroid levels. I'm starting to advocate 12.5mcg of t3 taken for 6 days on 1 day off constant to overide this low thyroid. Right now I know at least 15 people who are showing those signs (some on and some off my diatia but all eating different and all from all over the world)

the common thing... stress and overworking (some not all on the last)


----------



## Jock

I don't like the title of this thread, 'losing weight quickly' is usually a bad way to approach dieting anway.


----------



## ChefX

weight loss quick... special sale... pick an arm or a leg but you will loose it quick (starts chain saw and laughs)


----------

